# Possibly dumbest Chamois Comment Of All Time...



## fftfk (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there a difference between men's and woman's chamois pads? My wife bought me a pair of pearl Izumi shorts and zoik shorts and I swear the pear Izumi must be a woman's pair. The chamois looks completely different as well. I feel like I'm wearing adult diapers in the peal Izumi pair!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't like Pearls new chamois. They're pretty much formless and just fluff. I've worn women shorts (wife had a pair she hated, lemmons to lemonade), the chamois isn't really the biggest difference, it was the length of the leg and rise.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe physically in terms of size or design, but practically...

It's a piece of fancy foam that goes under your bum.

There has been a trend in general towards larger/thicker chamois lately, but whether or not that's an actual issue, well--I'll leave that to my behind. I don't particularly dig the look, but if it's comfortable on the bike, that's all I really care about.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

Try the Ketl bibs.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Schril said:


> Try the Ketl bibs.


The Ketl bib was so close to perfection, but the chamois sucks, plus they seem to have gotten rid of the “access hatch” to take a leak.

The Rapha MTB bib I picked up recently is overall much better. Chamois is comfortable for hours and the storage is much more secure.


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

I don’t like PI apparel in general. I sometimes wonder if their designers even ride bikes.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

bikeranzin said:


> I don’t like PI apparel in general. I sometimes wonder if their designers even ride bikes.


This needs to be quoted for emphasis.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

fftfk said:


> Is there a difference between men's and woman's chamois pads? My wife bought me a pair of pearl Izumi shorts and zoik shorts and I swear the pear Izumi must be a woman's pair. The chamois looks completely different as well. I feel like I'm wearing adult diapers in the peal Izumi pair!


There is a moderate design difference, but since everyone is different, it's a try and see if you like it. I "heard" the women's has a wider sit bone area (similar to saddle design). 

Most brands have some indicator for the women's version. I do have a male friend that uses women's ride shorts because the inseam is short like he wants. You can say much to him because you'll only see him from the back as he passes you on the DH. 

What I do is find a pair of spandex shorts/bib (like for road) that work for me and wear those under the ride shorts. Of course, this only works if the liner is removable. Some are, some aren't. I won't even buy shorts unless they have a removable liner. This is more expensive, but what is the cost of your butt hurting 1/2 into a ride? The added bonus to using road bibs/shorts is when it's muddy. You can take the ride shorts off after the ride outside the car without giving everyone a peep show. 

I use Primal Wear bibs and Zoic Black Market shorts. The Zoic chamois are marginal for me at best. I might wear one with the shorts if nothing else is clean and I'm going for an hour or less ride.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

bikeranzin said:


> I don’t like PI apparel in general. I sometimes wonder if their designers even ride bikes.


Their running stuff was great. It's too bad they stopped making any of that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the only Pearl chamois I have are "liner shorts" that have somewhat thinner chamois that's not horrible.

I'd agree that usually the biggest differences between men's and women's shorts are the cut, not the chamois, though. My wife and I both have the same style Sugoi shorts and they'd be incredibly difficult to distinguish if it wasn't for the chamois having diff colors for men/women. If they were the same color, we'd have to rely on holding them up next to each other to identify the sizing/cut.

Count me as someone who's mostly trending towards thinner chamois for my riding shorts these days, too. I like having a couple thicker chamois around for the occasional road ride or long distance effort, but usually, that sort of thing is unnecessary.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have lots of chamois but have been wearing these lately, even on longer rides. They are surprisingly good, given how minimalist they are. 









Men's Foundation Bike Boxer Brief


A slim, padded bike boxer brief, designed to elevate your ride. Pull it on under your favourite trail short for quick comfort wherever the day takes you.




7mesh.com


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have lots of chamois but have been wearing these lately, even on longer rides. They are surprisingly good, given how minimalist they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted to try those (or something like them)


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> I've been tempted to try those (or something like them)


Not to hijack the thread, but for something else a “little out there”, these are great too. But they are SO minimalist that they are not as snug as I like (I already sized down to medium, but they are still a little looser than I like for bibs, but still perfectly fine). Also, I poked my finger through the lace-like material when I was rushing one day putting them on.









Men's Foundation Bib Short


Foundation is an immensely comfortable base bib, built to cushion and support beneath outer shorts on local trails, and while taking in new terrain over multi-day trips.




7mesh.com





Harold - no need to size down for the foundation briefs. I didn’t and they fit beautifully.

I also have these from 7Mesh. Also very good (I sized down on those):









Men's MK3 Cargo Bib Short


The MK3 Cargo Bib Short is a refined road cycling bib short, built to deliver dawn-to-dusk comfort and extended pocket storage.




7mesh.com


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've thought about bibs, but I don't think they're for me for most of my riding.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Harold said:


> I've thought about bibs, but I don't think they're for me for most of my riding.


Kind of hard to know until you try. For me, they're a lot more comfortable.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> I've thought about bibs, but I don't think they're for me for most of my riding.


I find them comfortable with no multiple waistbands to dig in.

Try those foundation briefs. I bet you would like them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't generally have trouble with the multiple waistbands digging in thing. I could definitely see bibs being more comfortable for higher effort stuff, longer xc-ish rides, road rides, longer gravel rides, etc, though. for me, the difference would probably be more of a general rubbing thing. but on the vast majority of my rides, I don't experience that, either.

I usually feel more comfortable with clothes that tend to feel more like regular clothes on most of my rides. of course, getting the fit and fabrics right for mtb riding is essential for that to actually work.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

For most mountain biking, I don't bother with a chamois... which is probably why I tend to prefer bibs, for all the ride types you listed.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Bn3th.com


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> Kind of hard to know until you try. For me, they're a lot more comfortable.


Same here. Once I tried a bib that was all I reached for from then on. 

For MTB bibs that are more "liner" bibs for under shorts, I really don't understand why they all don't have the "access hatch" that has been pretty much standard on mens undergarments for as long as I can remember...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

FrankS29 said:


> Same here. Once I tried a bib that was all I reached for from then on.
> 
> For MTB bibs that are more "liner" bibs for under shorts, I really don't understand why they all don't have the "access hatch" that has been pretty much standard on mens undergarments for as long as I can remember...


I have that on these. Works well.






Men | Sombrio


Sombrio is for the adventure seeker in you. It's for your inner kiddo, the one who wants the highest mountains, the sickest trails, the craziest lands




ca-store.sombriocartel.com


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have that on these. Works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my older Ketl bibs have one and it's awesome. Looks like they got rid of it when WorldWide took over Ketl and it left me confused. 

My new Rapha MTB bib doesn't have it and it's not a deal breaker as I find the Rapha bib a lot more comfortable, but I do appreciate it when someone thinks to add it.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

If you look at what you have in your chamois, you'll always have more. If you look at what you don't have in your chamois, you'll never have enough. _-Oprah Winfrey_


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Scott O said:


> If you look at what you have in your chamois, you'll always have more. If you look at what you don't have in your chamois, you'll never have enough. _-Oprah Winfrey_


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

dysfunction said:


> Kind of hard to know until you try. For me, they're a lot more comfortable.


I would agree. I tried a set of SQ Labs bibs last winter because I hate when my back gets cold, and now I don't want to wear anything else- no matter the weather.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

fftfk said:


> Is there a difference between men's and woman's chamois pads? My wife bought me a pair of pearl Izumi shorts and zoik shorts and I swear the pear Izumi must be a woman's pair. The chamois looks completely different as well. I feel like I'm wearing adult diapers in the peal Izumi pair!


For the most part, the PI stuff has wildly over thick chamois; though, I do have a pair of cold weather bib tights that have a pretty comfy chamois. But any more, I prefer a much thinner chamois like the SQ Labs liner, which I highly recommend, BTW.


----------



## fftfk (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for all of the responses. It sounds like it’s just more of an brand fit issue vs man/woman design issue. I can’t imagine anyone liking the pearl Izumi one but to each their own! I just wish manufacturers would post a photo
If the chamois on the website so you could see what you are ordering!

i will check out the sq labs chamois. I use their saddles and really like them.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Like a lot of others, PI has a range of chamois' for different price points of gear. Comp, Elite, Pro something like that. Their base level chamois _is_ basically a thick diaper. Their upper level stuff is alright, and IMO has a decent price point/quality ratio. Their pro liner bib is pretty nice, which I have a couple, but I'm sure there are better... at a cost usually.

Also, bibs that feel like you're wearing a diaper, can be a sign that they are too big. Should be skin tight, with minimal bunching of material.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone try Aron Gwin’s bib company yet?





https://www.neziumlife.com/


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

Another recommendation for the SQlab chamois. They're a little on the pricey side, but worth every penny.


----------



## fftfk (Nov 26, 2020)

jimmytang said:


> Another recommendation for the SQlab chamois. They're a little on the pricey side, but worth every penny.


My wife asked for a Christmas list...the SQ Lab is on it.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

#mtnbykr said:


> Bn3th.com


+1, just remember to size down.


----------

